# Fixing My Laser Pointer



## JamisonM (Mar 16, 2010)

Several years ago I purchased a green laser pointer off ebay from AtlasNova. It's been a good to me and I've really enjoyed it. It beats the hell out of the weak red ones I have. Anyway, a couple of days ago, I blew into the optical end of it and I believe this is when my problems started. I noticed that it doesn't put out a good tight dot anymore. It still works perfectly well, but and around the dot is alot of what I can only descibe as static. I tried to clean it with a qtip, but I can't see an imporovement. I called up AtlasNova about having it looked at. I noted that I knew it was out of warrenty, but I was willing to pay to have it fixed. Sadly, I was told that was impossible. So, what are my options now? I hoping that it isn't what I think, but is this something that can't be fixed? If so, by who?


----------



## HobbyLaser (Mar 16, 2010)

It sounds like you have a dirty lens.

You do *NOT* want to clean it with a regular Q-Tip. You should use something designed specifically for cleaning optics, like lens cleaning paper, or ones with a foam rubber tip, in combination with good lens cleaning solution (one designed for multi-coated lenses).

One cleaning product that is *especially* popular with laser enthusiasts right now is something called a "lenspen".

I have also heard people swear by using a coffee filter - it might be worth trying on a cheap generic pointer, but I don't think I would risk it on an AtlasNova!


----------



## nasa779 (Mar 16, 2010)

unfortunately it sounds like your collamating lens either shifted, fell off its mounting screw ring it was glued too or the laser diode went LED on you and burned out.....

is it still really bright or is it noticably dimmer? snap a few pics of it and try unscrewing the top lens cover and take a pic of that too


----------



## JamisonM (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I thought I didn't think I help things by cleaning it with a q-tip. The Laser is still quite bright. I can do figure eights on a white wall then close my eyes and the pattern still be with my eyes before fading off. How do I go about unscrewing the lens cover? The model I have is the all black green pointer with APC. I'll see if I can get some phots up soon.


----------



## HobbyLaser (Mar 17, 2010)

> or the laser diode went LED on you and burned out.....


This can happen to a red or even BluRay laser. But it is *not* possible for a green laser to "go LED", as it does not use a green laser diode to produce the laser beam. This is because cost-effective green laser diodes do not yet exist, so green laser pointers currently use a crystal laser.

I also wouldn't go trying to take it apart if you don't have too - some of those smaller lasers can prove difficult to disassemble without damaging them!

JamisonM, I wouldn't fret too much. While it is possible it could be something more serious, what you have described are the classic symptoms of a dirty lens! I would try to resolve that *first*, before resorting to more drastic actions.


----------



## JamisonM (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks HobbyLaser. I looked around for dissasembly instructions and found them in modding threads. From what I read, It seems I might be better off just leaving it be or else actually risk doing real damage. My question now is how would it be best to go about cleaning the lense?

[EDIT]
Here's a photo of what it looks like on a white wall in a dark room. I hope this helps.


----------



## HobbyLaser (Mar 17, 2010)

I just tried looking at my own laser under similar conditions as your pic, and now I'm seeing spots...

Damn, I forgot how bright that laser can be! LOL

From your pic, it doesn't look too bad. Nice TEM00 mode, with a nice Gaussian beam. I take it that thin line around the outside in the pic is the outline from the aperture? (hole in front)

If so, it looks like the beam is coming-out slightly to the right of center? - that's OK, it's normal with green lasers for the beam to often come out at a slight angle.

What is that rectangle shape on the right side just below center? Is that an artifact from the camera/lens, or is that actually visible in the beam?

For how to clean - see my first post above. Basically, you need to get something better than a Q-Tip (and slightly damp with good lens cleaner solution, if need be) down inside the hole to the lens.

Also, be sure you take the batteries out before starring down into the hole!

Can you get a picture of your laser itself? It might be helpful if I had a better idea of what case style you are working with here.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a suggestion, but would co2 spray work?


----------

